# Colonial Beach Va



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

its been years since i've been there and i was recently at gander mtn. and i was talking to another surfcaster and he said that over this summer there have been 6+ foot sharks caught on a regular basis and several drum and stripers. is there anyone that can verify this or tell what kind of fish are caught there.


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

*Colonial Beach*

Trey, I have not caught any sharks there but I have seen a couple in the area.
The largest was at least 6/7 ft., swimming north about 200 yrds north of the 301 Bridge.
Have caught several stripers and bunches of croaker and spot there.

A couple of years back, David Graham cought a real nice (I think 48") striper on a fly just off of the beach down near the marina.


Hope this helps.


hooper


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

i would say this: Right times of the year there you can catch stripers and puppy drum, among other salty critters like croaker, spot. However, I wouldnt spend too much effort on the 6' sharks.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

3rd week of april is the start of the croakerfest down at colonial bch!!!


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

what times of the year do puppy drum usally be there


----------



## cmdean (Mar 31, 2009)

this is true, I was down there last year when a 5 1/2 foot shark was caught

it was a black tip, and there are pictures out there somewhere to prove it

I was completely shocked.


----------



## cmdean (Mar 31, 2009)

and, they were catching puppy drum in early october


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Has striper and/or croaker comes in yet?

Thank


----------

